# WOW!



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got insured yesterday 

1992 R32 Skyline GTS-T + My honda Prelude both fully comp for

£411

How *uckin good is that

A-Plan insurance


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Im in the A-Plan '400' club too, love it!


----------

